# Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?



## Tripleh84 (16. Juni 2013)

*Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

Hi,

ich habe einen Thermalright Macho. Bin aber auf der Suche nach dem Derzeit Besten bzw. Kühlsten CPU Kühler. Sollte natürlich auch keine Turbine sein. 

Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
Prolimatech Genesis

Die 2 Habe ich mir angeschaut. Gibts noch bessere? Will meinen 3570K auf 1,3Volt und 4,8Ghz unter 65 Grad bringen. Der Macho packt das leider nichtmal bei 1,2 Volt und 4,5Ghz.


----------



## CSOger (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

In der aktuellen Ausgabe wurden ne Menge Kühler getestet.

Der Alpenföhn Brocken 2 ist die neue PCGH Kaufempfehlung.

http://www.alternate.de/Alpenfoehn/Alpenfoehn+Brocken_2,_CPU-Kuehler/html/product/1055179/?

Aber...
1,3Volt und 4,8Ghz unter 65 Grad !?
Ist das unter Luft überhaupt machbar?
CPU "köpfen"...auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

Ivy Bridge im Test: Core i7-3770K, Core i5-3570K und Core i5-3550 unter der Lupe - Ivy Bridge im Test: Leistungsaufnahme (CPU) und Overclocking

Hier ist er bei 4,5Ghz und 1,3V ca. 65 Grad Heiß.  65 Grad vielleicht mit 4,8 zu Optimistisch . Aber unter 70 Grad sollten es schon sein. CPU Köpfen Trau ich mich noch nicht dran. Aber sollte so ca. 10 Grad Unterschied machen.
Die Kühler in der Ausgabe 07/13 hab ich gesehen. Aber da wurden nur neue Getestet wie ich sehe. Und da sieht man kein Vergleich zu den Älteren High End Kühlern.


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ivy Bridge im Test: Core i7-3770K, Core i5-3570K und Core i5-3550 unter der Lupe - Ivy Bridge im Test: Leistungsaufnahme (CPU) und Overclocking
> 
> Hier ist er bei 4,5Ghz und 1,3V ca. 65 Grad Heiß.  65 Grad vielleicht mit 4,8 zu Optimistisch . Aber unter 70 Grad sollten es schon sein. CPU Köpfen Trau ich mich noch nicht dran. Aber sollte so ca. 10 Grad Unterschied machen.


 Zu den den Tests solltest du wissen, das die nicht im geschlossenen Gehäuse, sondern einfach ohne stattfinden Deutlich besser als der Macho wirds nicht werden, außer du gönnst dir den Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und lässt den voll hochdrehen. Du musst dann aber auch die Lautstärke aushalten


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

Naja 45db sind dann zu Heftig. Der Macho ist zwar gut. Aber kann doch nicht sein, das ich beim 3570K mit 4,5 Ghz und 1,2Volt nach 5 minuten Prime über 75 Grad bekomme. 
Also bringt es nichts, wenn ich einen von den 2 Genannten Lüftern Kaufe


----------



## Coldhardt (16. Juni 2013)

Der Archon sollte das doch auch evtl. hinkriegen, oder?

@TE warum willst du überhaupt <65 grad?


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Der Archon sollte das doch auch evtl. hinkriegen, oder?
> 
> @TE warum willst du überhaupt <65 grad?


 
Bin gewohnt so um die 65 Grad zu bleiben mit einem CPU. Ich hab wirklich kein Plan ob 75 Grad gut für die CPU sind bei Vollast. Im Winter und 17 bis 18 Grad Zimmer Temp. Hat ich keine Probleme eigentlich bei 1,2V


----------



## MrRazer (16. Juni 2013)

Ich würde schon sagen das der beste Luftkühler der Prolimatech Genesis ist.


----------



## cryzen (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Bin gewohnt so um die 65 Grad zu bleiben mit einem CPU. Ich hab wirklich kein Plan ob 75 Grad gut für die CPU sind bei Vollast. Im Winter und 17 bis 18 Grad Zimmer Temp. Hat ich keine Probleme eigentlich bei 1,2V


 

nein 70.75 grad sind nichtt schlimm überhaupt nicht 

ich komme auf 50-55 grad so mit einer corsair h100i +geköpft bei volllast 3770k@ 4.5ghz @ 1.169 vcoe


----------



## elohim (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

Der Konsens wenn man sich die große Masse aller Tests anschaut ist definitiv dass der Phanteks 14PE der stärkste Heatpipe basierte Kühler ist.  Oder kaum schlechter aber günstiger: Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE SE.
Gerade bei starker Übertaktung macht auch ne AiO WaKü Sinn, aber hier muss man gewisse Abstriche bei der Lautstärke machen. Eine Swiftech H220, NZXT X60 oder Corsair H110 sind gerade mit Intake Lüftern bei hoher Abwärme nicht von Heatpipe basierten Kühlern zu schlagen.


----------



## Combi (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

starkes oc mit niedrigen temps...ohne ohrenschützer..da brauchst du ne kleine wakü.
dann klappt das auch.
mein 3570-k läuft mit 4,5ghz im alltag mit 54 grad max temp.
und ist leise.mit ner lukü wirds laut,sehr laut!


----------



## elohim (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Combi schrieb:


> starkes oc mit niedrigen temps...ohne ohrenschützer..da brauchst du ne kleine wakü.
> dann klappt das auch.
> mein 3570-k läuft mit 4,5ghz im alltag mit 54 grad max temp.
> und ist leise.mit ner lukü wirds laut,sehr laut!


 
Naja sehr laut würde ich nicht sagen. Letztlich bringen ja extrem hohe Lüfter Drehzahlen bei modernen CPU Kühlern nicht mehr so große Temp Gewinne, was bedeutet dass zwischen sehr laut und relativ leise vielleicht 5K liegen. Die Temperaturen sind halt einfach deutlich schlechter als bei einer WaKü.


----------



## facehugger (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

Ihr mit euerem Temperaturwahn Selbst 75°C sind für den Prozzi kein Stress oder wie überleben CPU`s mit Boxed-Kühler in kleinen/schlecht gekühlten Gehäusen im Sommer... Ne höhere Vcore ist da viel kritischer zu betrachten als etwas höhere Temps.

Gruß


----------



## elohim (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

...ich würd auch sagen, die CPU läuft ja nicht 24/7 bei den Temps...


----------



## facehugger (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



elohim schrieb:


> ...ich würd auch sagen, die CPU läuft ja nicht 24/7 bei den Temps...


Eben und wenn sie (mal angenommen) statt 10 nur 9 Jahre alt wird, was solls...

Gruß


----------



## cryzen (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



elohim schrieb:


> Der Konsens wenn man sich die große Masse aller Tests anschaut ist definitiv dass der Phanteks 14PE der stärkste Heatpipe basierte Kühler ist.  Oder kaum schlechter aber günstiger: Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE SE.
> Gerade bei starker Übertaktung macht auch ne AiO WaKü Sinn, aber hier muss man gewisse Abstriche bei der Lautstärke machen. Eine Swiftech H220, NZXT X60 oder Corsair H110 sind gerade mit Intake Lüftern bei hoher Abwärme nicht von Heatpipe basierten Kühlern zu schlagen.


  meine h100i war super leise, case ist gedämmt und andere lüfter waren drauf pumpe hört man nur wenn man 2 cm mitn ohr dran ist ,echt glück gehabt mit der


----------



## EveryDayISeeMyDream (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Bin gewohnt so um die 65 Grad zu bleiben mit einem CPU. Ich hab wirklich kein Plan ob 75 Grad gut für die CPU sind bei Vollast. Im Winter und 17 bis 18 Grad Zimmer Temp. Hat ich keine Probleme eigentlich bei 1,2V


 
Im Ultrabook betreibe ich einen i5 3317U und der lief schon 8 Stunden im Spielebetrieb auf dauerhaft 88°C, das macht der auch mit. Intel gibt ja eine Maximaltemperatur von um 100°C vor, also muss die CPU bis dahin auch sauber arbeiten. Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.


----------



## elohim (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



cryzen schrieb:


> meine h100i war super leise, case ist gedämmt und andere lüfter waren drauf pumpe hört man nur wenn man 2 cm mitn ohr dran ist ,echt glück gehabt mit der


 
Ich hatte bis jetzt bei Tests mit den Pumpen sowohl von Asetek als auch CoolIt Units eher Pech gehabt, wie es scheint. Man braucht wohl wie du sagst ein wenig das Los-Glück.


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Eben und wenn sie (mal angenommen) statt 10 nur 9 Jahre alt wird, was solls...
> 
> Gruß


 
Mir reicht es sogar, statts 10 Jahre das er nur 3Jahre Hält. Hatte noch nie ein CPU länger als 2 Jahre im Rechner.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

Die Frage ist halt, ob man Kühlung ohne Rücksicht auf die Lautstärke haben will, oder aber einen guten Kompromiss zwischen guten Temperaturen und einer annehmbaren Lautstärke. Ich selbst habe einen BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro2 auf dem 2600k @4,4 GHz. Jetzt könnte ich die Lüftersteuerung so einstellen dass er kaum heißer als vielleicht 58-63°C wird, aber dann würde ich eben ständig die Lüftergeräusche hören, wenn ich z.B. BOINC laufen lasse. Deswegen sind mir max. 70°C am heißesten Kern, aber kaum bis keine hörbaren Lüftergeräusche lieber.

Den absolut besten Kühler gibt es m.E. sozusagen nicht, da es auch auf andere Faktoren wie Gehäuse(größe)+Belüftung, WLP, Anpressdruck, Fläche der Heatspreader usw. usf. ankommt. Ich denke auch, dass bei einem großen Kühlerboden mit 7-8 Heatpipes u.U. etwas Potenzial verschenkt wird, wenn der Heatspreder der CPU wie bei den Intels etwas kleiner ist.

Im großen und ganzen werden der DRP2, Noctua NH-D14, TR Silver Arrow SB-E und Archon SB-E X-2 auf einer Stufe stehen. Um ein paar Grad besser noch der Phanteks PH-TC 14 und Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme.


----------



## facehugger (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Mir reicht es sogar, statts 10 Jahre das er nur 3Jahre Hält. Hatte noch nie ein CPU länger als 2 Jahre im Rechner.


Dann brauchst du dir erst recht keine Sorgen um das "Wohlbefinden" deiner CPU machen. Kühler ist zwar immer besser, aber in dem Fall brauchst du dir einfach keinen neuen Kühler kaufen. 

Ein Phanteks/Silver Arrow mag vielleicht ein paar Grad bringen, dafür lohnt sich mMn die Ausgabe allerdings definitiv nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

Okay danke. Dachte mir irgendwie schon, warum Laptops mit ca. 100 Grad net abschmieren. Dann dürfte 75 Grad wirklich kein Problem sein.

Also könnte ich Theoretisch mit dem Silver Arrow SB-E nix falsch machen, weil der Macho sieht auch net wirklich gut aus. Vielleicht wechsel ich auch nur die WLP.

 Welche Wärmeleitpaste ist den zu empfehlen?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

Laut Test der vorletzten PCGH ist die Prolimatech PK3 die mit den besten Werten zusammen mit den Flüssigmetal WLP's. Normalerweise macht das aber auch nur so 1-4°C zu günstigeren Pasten aus. Solange es kein NoName Tapetenleim ist...  Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mal die Werks-WLP meiner Sapphire 7970 mit Arctic MX-2 getauscht. Das hat gleich mal 3-4°C gebracht.


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Laut Test der vorletzten PCGH ist die Prolimatech PK3 die mit den besten Werten zusammen mit den Flüssigmetal WLP's. Normalerweise macht das aber auch nur so 1-4°C zu günstigeren Pasten aus. Solange es kein NoName Tapetenleim ist...  Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mal die Werks-WLP meiner Sapphire 7970 mit Arctic MX-2 getauscht. Das hat gleich mal 3-4°C gebracht.


 
Okay, die MX2 hab ich zwischen Macho und dem CPU. Wird wohl so alles in Ordnung sein. Ist halt blöd, das meine Lüfter die 25 bis 28 Grad Zimmertemp ins gehäuse ziehen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

Die ist schon ok. Sicher kann man ein paar Grad rausholen, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, brauchst du dir bei 70-75°C nicht so viele Sorgen zu machen wie bei zu hoher Spannung.

Selbst wenn die Lüfter die Zimmertemperatur nicht ins Gehäuse ziehen würden, wäre es thermodynamisch unmöglich, die CPU kühler als die Zimmertemp. zu bekommen. Außerdem sind die gemessenen Temperaturen im Idle womöglich eh ungenauer als bei hohen Temps.


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

Wakue bringt nur etwas wenn man auf Fläche setzt, ist man "Laustärke" immun dann geht auch ein 120er nur für CPU 
Du hast ja eh nen spitzn Cpu Cooler  Bedenken würd ich haben wenn du einen AMD chip hättest, bei intel ist das ja wie gewohn anders.

Zu NB chips, hab seit gut 6 Jahren schon einen T2500 in betrieb und der werkelt immer um die 65 Grad herum im sommer warns einmal länger Zeit gute 80 Grad  Lebt noch immer ^^
Eine "Moderne" Cpu wird nicht so leicht einem Hitze TOT erliegen


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

Also kann ich mir eigentlich sicher sein, falls er mal die 80 Grad macht das da nichts passiert? CPU Schaltet ja bei 105 Grad ab denk ich. Aber 1,3V will ich dann doch nicht gehen. Obwohl auf der Intel Seite steht, das er maximal 1,52V machen darf.


----------



## CSOger (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Welche Wärmeleitpaste ist den zu empfehlen?


 
Schau mal hier...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...roundup-2013-26-waermeleitpasten-im-test.html


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Obwohl auf der Intel Seite steht, das er maximal 1,52V machen darf.


 
1,52 V gibst Du der CPU aber nur einmal .


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> 1,52 V gibst Du der CPU aber nur einmal .


 
Ja mach das sicher nicht. So stehts halt im Datasheet von intel. Werd bei 1,2V und 4,4 - 4,5 Ghz bleiben. Wärmeleitpaste Tauschen. Und irgendwann für die Optik vielleich den Genesis oder Silver Arrow Kühler.


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ja mach das sicher nicht. So stehts halt im Datasheet von intel. Werd bei 1,2V und 4,4 - 4,5 Ghz bleiben. Wärmeleitpaste Tauschen. Und irgendwann für die Optik vielleich den Genesis oder Silver Arrow Kühler.


 
Wenn du etwas für die Optik machen willst "Custom-Wakue" ein 240er reicht in diesem Fall alle mal 
Cpu only ist nicht mehr so teuer, mit 130 euro ist man schon gut dabei, nach oben ist es leider offen (Preislich)


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

ja hab ich schon überlegt, aber ich finde die Pumpen Geräusche schlimmer wie ein lauter lüfter. Sitz halt direkt neben dem Tower


----------



## Lyph (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Genesis mit NB-eLoops?

Dann ein geeignetes Lüferprofil erstellen und es sollte relativ leise ordentlich kühlen. Unterm Strich werden es aber sicher nur wenige Kelvin Unterschied zum Macho, dafür bei einer deutlich geringeren Geräuschkulisse.

Ob ich dafür dann aber ~90€ ausgeben möchte würde ich mir gut überlegen. Vll. lieber die OC-Ambitionen senken, Gehäusebelüftung verbessern oder den Lüfter am Macho ersetzen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Lyph schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Genesis mit NB-eLoops?
> 
> Dann ein geeignetes Lüferprofil erstellen und es sollte relativ leise ordentlich kühlen. Unterm Strich werden es aber sicher nur wenige Kelvin Unterschied zum Macho, dafür bei einer deutlich geringeren Geräuschkulisse.
> 
> Ob ich dafür dann aber ~90€ ausgeben möchte würde ich mir gut überlegen. Vll. lieber die OC-Ambitionen senken, Gehäusebelüftung verbessern oder den Lüfter am Macho ersetzen.


 

Der Lüfter am Macho ist schon ersetzt. Gehäuse Lüftung ist auch Optimal denke ich. Dann senke ich lieber meine OC-Ambitionen und bleibe bei 4,5@1,224V


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> ja hab ich schon überlegt, aber ich finde die Pumpen Geräusche schlimmer wie ein lauter lüfter. Sitz halt direkt neben dem Tower



Möchte dich jetzt net zur ner Wakue überreden, nur wakue kann wirklich extrem leise sein 
Eine Aquastream XT auf 40Hz + entkoppelt, die ist net hörbar.


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Juni 2013)

Okay, ja bis ich da Fertig bin, hab ich 250€ am Bein, mindestens. Aber ne Wakü hört sich net schlecht an. Mal in Zukunft drüber nachdenken.

Ich hab heute ne Zimmertemp von 31 Grad. Prime macht nur Fehler, und bin nach 5 Sekunden Prime auf 72 Grad. Also Kühlen tut der Macho bei der Hitze nix


----------



## Athlon1000TB (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute ne Zimmertemp von 31 Grad. Prime macht nur Fehler, und bin nach 5 Sekunden Prime auf 72 Grad. Also Kühlen tut der Macho bei der Hitze nix



Da kann ich dir sagen warum er nicht mehr richtig kühlt. Die Kühlflüssigkeit in der Heatpipe hat eine Siedetemperatur von ca. 30°C. Also müsste die Außentemperatur niedriger sein, als die 30°C, damit die verdampfte Flüssigkeit wieder kondensiert. Also wirst du bei dem Wetter mit den meisten Kühlern auf Heatpipebasis Schwierigkeiten bekommen


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

ja aber wenn ich jetzt ne Wasserkühlung hätte, hat das wasser doch dann auch ca. 30 grad. Wenn die Lüfter die 31 Grad auf den Radiator Pusten.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*

Nein, du bekommst das Wasser in einer Wasserkühlung nicht kälter als die Raumtemperatur. Aber man kann eine Heatpipe auch schlecht mit einer Wasserkühlung vergleichen.
Der Unterschied ist, dass in der Wasserkühlung das Wasser zum Wärmetransport fließt und in einer Heatpipe verdampft.
Damit die Heatpipe ordnungsgemäß arbeitet, muss die Raumtemperatur kleiner sein, als die Temperatur, wo die Flüssigkeit wieder kondensiert
Das Problem hast du bei einer Wasserkühlung nicht.


----------



## Uter (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute ne Zimmertemp von 31 Grad. Prime macht nur Fehler, und bin nach 5 Sekunden Prime auf 72 Grad. Also Kühlen tut der Macho bei der Hitze nix


 Klar, das Delta Luft - CPU bleibt nahezu gleich und die CPU-Temperatur steigt entsprechend. Fehler unter Prime zeigen eher Fehler beim Übertakten auf, an den ~72°C sollte es nicht liegen.



Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir sagen warum er nicht mehr richtig kühlt. Die Kühlflüssigkeit in der Heatpipe hat eine Siedetemperatur von ca. 30°C. Also müsste die Außentemperatur niedriger sein, als die 30°C, damit die verdampfte Flüssigkeit wieder kondensiert. Also wirst du bei dem Wetter mit den meisten Kühlern auf Heatpipebasis Schwierigkeiten bekommen


 Nö, die Flüssigkeit in der Heatpipe sollte auch bei 40°C noch nicht vollständig verdampft sein. Umso mehr der Flüssigkeit verdampft, desto mehr Druck herrscht in der Heatpipe und desto höher steigt die Siedetemperatur. Umgekehrt sollte auch unter 30°C genug Dampf in der Heatpipe sein. Wenn deine Theorie stimmen würde, dann würde ein CPU-Kühler nicht mehr richtig funktionieren, wenn die Lamellen wärmer als 30°C werden, was selbst im Winter problemlos überschritten werden kann.



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> ja aber wenn ich jetzt ne Wasserkühlung hätte, hat das wasser doch dann auch ca. 30 grad. Wenn die Lüfter die 31 Grad auf den Radiator Pusten.


 Das Wasser ist natürlich auch deutlich wärmer. Bei mir sind es aktuell im idle 2K mehr als die Luft, aber ich kühle aktuell auch einen i5 750 mit einem 120er und einem 240er Radiator, also nicht mit einer Kompaktkühlung.


----------



## Sanyassin (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir sagen warum er nicht mehr richtig kühlt. Die Kühlflüssigkeit in der Heatpipe hat eine Siedetemperatur von ca. 30°C. Also müsste die Außentemperatur niedriger sein, als die 30°C, damit die verdampfte Flüssigkeit wieder kondensiert. Also wirst du bei dem Wetter mit den meisten Kühlern auf Heatpipebasis Schwierigkeiten bekommen



Hmmm .. ist das nicht auch abängig davon welche Heatpipe verbaut wird ? Schau mal hier --> Heatpipes kühlen nicht

Auch spielt die Lage  der Heatpipes durchaus eine Rolle --> [User-Review] Beeinträchtigung der Kühlleistung von Heatpipes durch die Ausrichtung

Woher nimmst Du die 30Grad .. ? Ist das eher willkürlich oder wo kann ich das nachvollziehen ?

Danke


----------



## Athlon1000TB (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Uter schrieb:


> Nö, die Flüssigkeit in der Heatpipe sollte auch bei 40°C noch nicht  vollständig verdampft sein. Umso mehr der Flüssigkeit verdampft, desto  mehr Druck herrscht in der Heatpipe und desto höher steigt die  Siedetemperatur. Umgekehrt sollte auch unter 30°C genug Dampf in der  Heatpipe sein. Wenn deine Theorie stimmen würde, dann würde ein  CPU-Kühler nicht mehr richtig funktionieren, wenn die Lamellen wärmer  als 30°C werden, was selbst im Winter problemlos überschritten werden  kann.



Stimmt, war ein Denkfehler meinerseits. Hab echt nicht mehr an den Druck gedacht



Sanyassin schrieb:


> Hmmm .. ist das nicht auch abängig davon welche Heatpipe verbaut wird ? Schau mal hier --> Heatpipes kühlen nicht
> 
> Auch spielt die Lage  der Heatpipes durchaus eine Rolle --> [User-Review] Beeinträchtigung der Kühlleistung von Heatpipes durch die Ausrichtung
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Links. 
Die 30°C sind keine Willkür. Die habe ich diesem Dokument entnommen.
http://http://www.computertreff.com/dau/_Heatpipe.pdf
Im "Ruhezustand" der Heatpipe halte ich in etwa 30°C realistisch für den Computerbereich.
Meine CPU pendelt sich im Idle bei ca. 30°C ein. Das es genau 30°C ist möchte ich nicht unterschreiben, aber um den dreh wird das schon liegen.


----------



## Sanyassin (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher ist derzeit der Beste CPU Kühler?*



Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> Stimmt, war ein Denkfehler meinerseits. Hab echt nicht mehr an den Druck gedacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ,, dass Deine Temp auf 30Grad reduziert wird, heisst ja nicht, dass da das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist.

Zeugt eher von den Möglichekiten die sich bieten.

Je wärmer es wird umso interessanter wird es auf welche Temp der Kühler die CPU kühlen kann  - ohne den Lüfter schneller drehen zu lassen.

Die 30Grad Idle Temp sagen dabei gar nichts aus


----------

